# H-Bird feeders went up



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Put the Hummingbird feeders up Thursday.The Migration map showed a couple of them have arrived here in Michigan (kinda skeptical) so I thought I would get them put out.Now the wait begins!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Feeders would be snow cones up here still...
'Nuther week maybe.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I put one out yesterday and one today. We go north to the cabin east of Vanderbilt in three weeks. Woman on that road usually has her flock arrive on
Mothers Day. I'm wondering if they will be late this year.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually put mine out the last weekend in April but since the maps show a few sightings in Michigan already I figured it can't hurt.I am still a bit skeptical about the migration map showing them here already.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Still haven't seen any,I knew I jumped the gun putting them out.And the weather outlook for the next week doesn't look good,below normal temps and ton's of rain forecast,the past winter was brutal and this spring so far stinks!


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Wife put hers out yesterday..No birds yet..


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Spotted my first Hummingbird this morning, also saw 2 male Orioles.

I'm in Berrien County, maybe 20 miles north of Indiana.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Warming somewhat this week, one feeder went out this morning.
Also a couple of colored sugar water pop bottle traps for yellow jackets and wasps.
Over the winter I found 8 nearby paper wasp nests of varying sizes from Tennis ball to Football. They harass the Hummers.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I guess its time to put mine up. My son got me one for Christmas, never put one up before.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

pikestalker said:


> I guess its time to put mine up. My son got me one for Christmas, never put one up before.


Hung ours right outside the kitchen window.
Fun to watch for them when at the sink doing chores...
Especially the occasional air combat tactics.


----------



## k2gdub13 (Apr 21, 2014)

My friend in Oil City (near Midland/Mt Pleasant) had his first of year (FOY) hummingbird at his feeder yesterday - they are here (in Mid-Michigan)!


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

We've had ours out for almost a week now, nothing yet.

Based on the most recent posts it sounds as if it will be anytime now.

We live on basically an island of trees out in the middle of cultivated fields and a few years back I picked up a number of extra, red, feeders that I put around the periphery of our "island" at this time of year thinking it might draw in birds that might have otherwise passed us by.

I think it has had some effect because last year we had far more "locals" than we had in years past. So much so that I don't think I'll even bother putting out the extras this year, which I only kept out for about the first month of the season anyway.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Laid in my Zero-Gravity chair this afternoon soaking up a little sun,i opened up my eyes and swore i saw a hummer flitting by. I went in the house to make some sugar water for my little feather friends. After cooling the pot down and filling up 2 feeders, i called my wife out to sit and chat for a spell. It was not even 5 to 7 minutes since putting up the feeders when we saw our first hummer of the year, a male. Then a female showed up on the other feeder. That realy made my day.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I thought seeing 3 at one time was cool check out this ladies facebook page all i can say is unreal !!!!

https://www.facebook.com/cheryl.arslan?fref=photo


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I have had a pair of feeders out for almost a week now but no action that I have 
noticed. People talk of good and bad years for numbers seen. Is it a cycle?
What was last year for most??? I put three bee balm plants last fall. No sign
of life yet. Will the new growth be inside the old shafts? Same with the trumpet
vine .


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

First siting at the feeder for me. SE MI.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Saw my 1st one today also.Showed up right around 8 PM.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

They're here in the Flint area. 

Well at least one is..........


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Finally here in the Wellston area.
1st one at 7:30 this morning...
Now a steady few trickling in, males and females every 1/2 hour or so.
Probably the only thing they can get right now.


----------



## coyoteobsessed (Dec 20, 2011)

I had 4 at my place in gladwin. 2 on one feeder,2 on other same time so I know were different birds. 


Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have had 2 different male hummers at feeder in Saginaw since early last week.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Had some good activity the last week and a half but its been on the decrease lately.Getting ready for nesting/mating time!Been putting out feeders now for 4 yrs and this happens every yr,the 1st 2 weeks of May,lots of activity then a decrease for the rest of the month then in June ,sightings increase.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Just returned from Vanderbilt area and saw a few, one male starting at 6:30am and still visiting at 9 pm. Had 24 degrees this am that froze the feeder. Snowed a touch Thursday. Don't know what they feed on in this cold with few bugs around. Any birds seen around Muskegon?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Ours arrived about 2 weeks ago. 3 or 4 resident pairs so far.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The last week and a half I had both males and females hitting the feeders a ton per day but the last 2 days the visits were way down.Must be hummingbird amore time :lol:


----------

